# Does this sound crazy???



## JCherry1076 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am off to see my Endo for my yearly checkup in 20 mins. I have a really weird symptom I have yet to mention. (oh...I was diagnosed with Graves back in 2001) When I eat and a lot of times when i drink, my legs feel like they swell in the thighs. To the point where my pants are very tight. 
Kind of like you can feel yourself gaining weight. It drives me crazy!!!!

Anyone else ever experience this?


----------

